# Best out of state bass lake



## neagles (Aug 11, 2006)

Post what your best out of state bass:B


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

The whole state of Florida,,, Harris Chain, Kissimmee Chain, Butler Chain, The big O, St.Johns river, just about any where you can put a bait you can get quality bass,got an 8 lber out of a drainage ditch.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Kentucky lake.:B


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

fishing for smallmouth on lake st.clair


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm partial to Florida too. Never did Texas or California.
In Florida I like Stick Marsh/Farm 13, Garcia, Blue Cypress and Walk in the Water (Lake Weohyakapka).


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

Kentucky Lake


----------



## neagles (Aug 11, 2006)

Small mouth lake st clair Largemouth kentucky 
I also like lake chautaqua


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

There are a lot of lakes I'd like to fish, but haven't, but I'll enter votes for:
1) Kentucky/Barkley lakes
2) Lake Fork in Texas
3) Almost any lake in Minnesota, especially in the Nisswa area. Maybe not trophies, but a lot of fun action on good largemouth.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Any lake in New York, especially Chatauqua, Champlain, Oneida and Black Lake!


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

I know it's barely out of state, but Presque Isle bay is hard to beat in May/June.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

TEXAS=Falcon, Choke Canyon, Amistad, Conroe
FLORIDA=Istapoga, Okeechobee, Toho, Iamonia, Kennedy
NY=Cayuga & Onieda, Lake George/Champlain
MI=St.Clair, Burt, Mullet, Walloon, Crooked


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

My votes would be Guntersville, The Sante Cooper, Erie in spring, The California Delta, Sam Rayburn, and I'm chompin at the bit to get out and fish all the other great waters I read about that consistantly produce!


----------



## Procraft180 (Apr 10, 2008)

Kentucky/Tennesee: Kentucky Lake
California: Lake Miramar, Hodges Lake and Lake El Capitan. Can't beat the California bass.
New York: Oneida Lake. Was there once when I was a kid.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Great crappie fishing on Toledo Bend!

One week trip yielded me a freezer full of good eatin!  

Not bass fishing but, a best lake out of state for me!


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

I havent covered much water outside of Ohio and Indiana but Ive always done pretty well at Watts Bar in eastern Tennessee.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Kentucky and Barkley Lakes have the most LMB per acre in the state by far. Also the best Crappie fishing anywhere! Lake Cumberland also is one of my favorites.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

El Salto. Lots of :B.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Okechobee!! 



JamesT said:


> El Salto. Lots of :B.


I really need to schedule a trip to El Salto. That place is nuts.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

if we are going national...Sugar Lake :B Backarac


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

my best out of state bass was a small mouth i acciently snagged on opening day of trout season in Tionesta pa. 5lbs it was a nice fish.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

My Boss went to Falcon lake a couple years back and had more pictures of 8 to 12 lb Bass than I had even seen in my entire life, he said it was amazing. That place must be "Hawg Heaven". Now you have to look out for the HeadHunting Cartels if you go.....

I have fished Fla, SC, and NC...I would like to go to Cali some day, Fla ruined me because we got into a mess of Peacock Bass and they put a LM or SM to shame, then that's all I wanted to fish for...Peacock Bass and Mahi Mahi (Dolphin) are my favorite fish and here I am landlocked in OH-IO.LOL


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lake Champlain, VT in summer/fall. St. Johns River at Welaka, Fl in spring. If you need lodging info for either area, I have found a couple A+ places. Heading for Welaka Easter week. Come on spring!!


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Largemouth-Lake Toho- several 5lb+ fish

Smallmouth- Lake St. Clair- Several days with 75+ fish


----------



## Woodyranger619 (Mar 30, 2010)

Haven't done a lot of "out of state" fishing....but if you are looking for something close (at least what I consider close)....you CAN'T beat Lake St. Clair. Unbelievable smouthmouth fishing...plus the many many bonus fish! You never know what's going to hit your lure!


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Of lakes I've fished...hands-down, Kentucky Lake.

8-2 LMB
6-3 LMB
5-8 SMB (picture in my avatar)
+loads of other 4's and 5's

All from KY Lake and these are just my fish. My fishing partners over the years also have had similar success including multiple 6's, a few 7s and 8's. Most recent for me was the 6-3 I caught last spring. The day before the 6-3 my partner caught a 6-5. I LOVE this lake!

Gotta give some love to LSC as well. Hitting both lakes multiple times next year if my schedule allows.


----------

